# Big buck down!



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

My niece shot this deer this afternoon. Really proud of her for not pulling the shot on such a nice deer. The deer was shot on a low fence ranch about 13 miles N of D'Hanis. Congratulations Kelsey! That's one hell of a deer!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!!! Awesome buck


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck, Congrats to the young lady!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Very well done, congrads.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

*Update*

14 score able points. 199# live weight
The ranch where she shot it is my brothers deer lease. Been hunting there for 12 years. Biggest deer so far!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

The Flaming buck ! Great deer Congrats


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

congrats to your niece , nice deer


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats Awesome buck


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Lots of character nice deer


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

airbornxpress said:


> The Flaming buck ! Great deer Congrats


I was thinking the same thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a mule deer with all those forks, great buck!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow that's a nice buck!!!! Congrats to the young lady!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Congrats young lady you did very well.

John


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool kill. Congrats to her.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## s.crawfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow!!!! Congrats on a fine trophy.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

One of the coolest racks I have ever seen. Freak boy!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That's buck is awesome!! Congrats to her for a buck of a lifetime. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Awesome buck, congrats to your niece


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Was she on the phone with the taxidermist? Nice buck congrats.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Heck of a buck, congrats to your niece on a great trophy! He will make a beautiful mount! Baker


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice buck congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Nice shot and a dang ol' nice trophy!! Congrats to her and you guys being able to experience it with her!!! Great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice one, congrats


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

Green score 173 1/8 gross. 168 5/8 net


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Congrats...awesome buck


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool looking buck! Congrats


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great Buck, Congrats..


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Congrats to Kelsey. I was getting a haircut yesterday at Cathy's in Pearland and she was showing me her grandaughters buck that Kelsey had shot, and I said..."that deer looks familiar"...I told her I saw it on here. I showed her the post on 2 Cool...Cathy thought it was AWESOME! Small world... LOL...

Very nice buck...especially for that area of Tx. Congrats and good luck trying to beat that deer...


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! That's a heck of a deer and she sure looks happy


----------

